# Yokohama s drive vs nitto neogen???



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sup gents. Im pick up some new tires this week and need to order the
Asap perferably today. They'll only b ran in sumer conditions but driven pretty hard. I've narrowed it down to the nitto neogen and the yokohama s drive. I guess i just need that push over the edge to decide what tire im going for. Im lookin at around. 800 installed for the s drives amd about 650 for the neogens. The specs are 205/45/17 on an 8.5 and 215/45/17 on an 9.5 
Im kind of leaning towards the s drives but i dont want to spend the extra money if tue neogens will be a better tire. Ssoooo let know know what you guys suggest asap!!


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

i use the neo gens and i love them :thumbup:


----------

